# College Conspiracy Documentary



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't watched this yet, I'm just passing it on. Will definitely watch when I have the time though.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks interesting. I'll definitely check it out when I have the time.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

watching it now, This is not an anti-higher education film or anything like that. This is basically an expose of the american education system and how it's basically a scam here in the US. Which is true, its all about money here.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't watched it, though with the time I've wasted today, I probably could have lol, but I think I know where it's going. It seems like there are two types of people who go to college: those who go to college to get into a particular field of work, and those who go to college to go to college, and hope that they'll be able to find work afterwards in whatever field speaks to them. With the exception of a few fields, nobody will care where you got your bachelors degree for work, and even for getting into grad school this will be way behind your performance wherever you want. It isn't at all necessary to put yourself $100K or more in the hole, to go to an awesome out of state university, if you're going to be an engineer or a teacher.

What I mean to say is that yes, colleges have done an amazing job selling themselves to the American youth both in that they're completely necessary (they have made it so they almost are), and that the best ranked university will somehow do more for you, and make the exorbitant tuition they charge worth it, however college can open doors to great jobs and opportunities you otherwise wouldn't be able to get if you work hard and are sensible in the career you pick.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah I watched this one. Pretty good, and it's all true.


----------



## Tomasso (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't believe this video and college being a scam. I am in my first semester of senior year and I already have a job lined-up after I graduate. I am a finance major by the way. I have a perfect GPA and pretty much every student I know who has good grades (over a 3.5) in my major also has a job lined up. You just have to work hard in a field that matters. I will graduate only 1500$ in debt because of academic scholarship and financial aid that I received from my school (in total, $47,000 per year for all 4 years). I will be able to pay off my debt within a week at my new job.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Tomasso said:


> I don't believe this video and college being a scam. I am in my first semester of senior year and I already have a job lined-up after I graduate. I am a finance major by the way. I have a perfect GPA and pretty much every student I know who has good grades (over a 3.5) in my major also has a job lined up. You just have to work hard in a field that matters. I will graduate only 1500$ in debt because of academic scholarship and financial aid that I received from my school (in total, $47,000 per year for all 4 years). I will be able to pay off my debt within a week at my new job.


hooray for you


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like to say that while most of this video is true, I warn everyone to be careful when trusting the National Inflation Association. There are rumors going around that they are a "pump-and-dump" stock pick operation and I have personally recieved their "expert stock picks." Amazingly, they are all penny stocks that had tons of shares bought up and "pumped" a few days earlier.

They may not have your best interest at heart. Especially with the Gold and Silver propoganda which in reality isn't any better than cash because all money only has preceived value.

Anyway, just a warning.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

just watched it, this documentary is depressing as hell as just about made me lose all hope for life and the future


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

didn't watch, but i just had to ask... any mentions of the system purposely overloading students with the intention of increasing the drop-out rate? so that students have to retake classes or switch majors (pay more tuition?...more money for them)


----------



## Healix (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in-between as far as college goes. Yes, it's an institution plagued with scams. One of them is the monopoly on the minds of our culture, often teaching people that college is the only way to go if you want to have a life; if you want to be 'in the know'. This is reflected in the way we question people who bring up new information; the first thing we ask for is their credentials. But credentials only guarantee that you've been taught in a specific, uniform, governmentally-regulated frame of reality. One only needs to look to the presidential candidates to realize that the government doesn't always have our best interests in mind. 

That being said, no institution matters when it comes to the power of individuals within them. Some professors that I've taken classes with follow the expected formula of teach-and-regurgitate. Others challenged me to think outside the box or shared very personal experiences and perspectives that confirm that I need to live my own life. It's these relationships, moments, connections, and new ways of thinking that make or break the college experience.

In either case, within college or without, the important thing is taking an active role in your own learning. Not accepting what is taught in school as fact to the exclusion of all other perspectives. If we put college on a pedestal and say, 'look, it has all the power and it's ruining us', or 'look, it has all the knowledge so I better shut up and listen closely', then it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Be willing to step outside of your frame of reality; read books outside the curriculum and do your own research.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I wish your post had a like button, Healix. It reminds me of the problems I have had with college, which was probably made more so by the mindset I've always gone into it with previously. I still want to finish college, but I'm more aware than ever of what exactly I'm putting myself into, particularly just having paid off a loan from a short college stint a few years back (and still having a separate one over my head) and I want to take a more active, informed and responsible role in regards to exactly what I want to get out of it this time. Before, I was like a leaf floating downstream, quintessentially one of those people who went to college because it just seemed like the thing to do, didn't have a clue what I even wanted from it and spent lots of money that put me in debt and got me nowhere.


----------

